# Pkg dependency management in 2019



## vm9 (Mar 4, 2019)

We are trying to use pkg packages without mixing it with building ports.

The problem is some latest packages has rather old dependencies. For example:

# pkg info -dx php73-pgsql
php73-pgsql-7.3.2:
        php73-7.3.2
        postgresql95-client-9.5.15_2

Pkg has "set -o" but it doesn't affect not yet installed packages...

How can we install postgresql 11 (or 10) and php73-pgsql from pkg without mixing binary packages and ports?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2019)

vm9 said:


> How can we install postgresql 11 (or 10) and php73-pgsql from pkg without mixing binary packages and ports?


By setting up your own repository. The default PostgreSQL version is 9.5 and there's nothing you can do to change this on packages. So you will need to build from ports.


----------

